# Anyone fitted a Waeco Coolair CA-1000 rooftop aircon?



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

Initially I was told the Easycool EC-1500 AC/DC was a better option but have been advised against this unit as it weighs in at a hefty 38kg (Only have a 220kg payload on 2007 Ace Capri!) I know the Coolair CA-1000 AC/DC weighing in at 18kg isn't going to be as effective but would love to hear from anyone who has one of these fitted and any feedback before I make the final decision. Thanks


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Don't know if this helps but I have the Easycool EC-1500 AC/DC fitted and am very pleased with it, particularly when driving. But for me this would be the minimum and I would rather carry 20 litres less of water and have the more powerful unit. Still, if you can't spare the weight, I am sure you'll find the smaller unit of great benefit. They certainly do work.

Ian


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

In answer to your question I have fitted dozens! But I do not think that was what you meant  

I would not advise the Coolair CA-1000 for any motorhome. We are a Waeco air conditioning centre and we would not fit one to a motorhome on it's own. When size is an issue, we would consider two units, again though it would be our last choice. 

Earlier this year we ran a very successful sales campaign offering free installation on the Easy Cool range but deliberately did not offer the same deal on the Coolair systems.

I hope that this helps

Eddie


----------



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, I have managed to speak with someone in the technical department at Waeco and although they only recommend the CA-1000 for panel vans & coachbuilts up to 4.5 metres if I fitted one into the Capri it would still give some cooling especially at night. The weight is a very important consideration here and it may well be this that is the deciding factor in the end. 

Will hope I get feedback from someone who has actually fitted this model.

Thanks


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Friscan

The unit was originally launched with small caravans in mind so you may get more luck on www.caravanfacts.com if you want the opinions of someone who has actually used one.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can I resurrect this topic? 

The original poster had payload problems as do I. I have been interested in the CA1000 for a year or two now, it is light and not very high thus keeping my van below 3m in overall height. I would plan on using it with the doors and windows shut and all blinds pulled down for about an hour in the evening just to cool the van for the night - I might also run it on the move having separated the cab area from the hab area with a curtain. My little 115 is only 5.7m long.... Would it be effective in reducing the interior temparature from around 35C to perhaps 20C when used like this?

Anyone actually got one?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I have had a larger Waeco unit (1500 watts) for 4 years which can be operated on 12/240V. Although I am very happy with it, I am of the opinion that this is the minimum size of unit that gives you real benefits if parked/travelling in really hot climates. I suppose it's possible that the the technology has improved a lot recently and Waeco are leaders in their field but I rather doubt it.

For your information, I have only tripped the supply once in Italy and my impression is that many campsites abroad are upgrading their electricity anyway. I suggest you ask Eddied as he has the same unit as me and lives in Italy.

Hope this helps.

Ian


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Ian - Dometic seem to jump from a lightweight CA100 to a heavyweight B1600s which leaves me in a bit of a quandry.


----------

